# Hubcentric rings needed?



## GamecockCruzn' (Jun 8, 2012)

I just bought and installed a set of ICW Banshee wheels. The center hub bore is 73 (which is larger than factory hub bore). I installed the wheels on a rack using spline conical lugs. I do not see any difference in the way the car drives. Should I go back and install hubcentric rings? Is there really any reason to? I saw some information on the rings after I had already installed the wheels. If the mounting holes line up with the studs with no play, I do not see where the ring would make any difference.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dont waste your money,if anything find a ring thats from say 73 to 66 just to slim the gap down abit.i have a 66.6 wheel and i used the supplied 57.1 and my wheels feel find


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I disagree the hub rings are generally no more than 25-30 and make larger bore wheels fit "properly" on cars with smaller hub bores. That's not to say you NEED them, but without them you CAN (probably will) experience unnecessary vibrations.

Here is where I have bought my hub rings any size you could ever want:
1010TIRES.COM - Hub Centric Rings (Set of 4)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My winter tires/wheels came with hubcentric rings. I installed them. Some folks experience vibrations without them, others are fine.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Are they required? No.

Are they recommended? Yes.

Most of the time if you properly torque the lugs (lugcentric) the wheels will center over the hub and there won't be an imbalance causing any slight vibrations. But in the event that this procedure doesn't cut it, a set of inexpensive rings on hand will do the trick. And that's why it's just good practice to install them to begin with.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Technically, it's good practice to get correctly machined wheels to begin with. For example, saving $5 a wheel for an off-brand steel rim over the GM acdelco wheel might not be that great of a bargain if you run into issues afterward.

I've never used any rims that weren't hub-centric without requiring the use of spacers.


----------



## GamecockCruzn' (Jun 8, 2012)

Any idea what the cruze hub measures (for ordering)?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

GamecockCruzn' said:


> Any idea what the cruze hub measures (for ordering)?


56.5

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

